# Hi,Im looking to build a jet boat



## hotshotinn (Mar 29, 2011)

Im looking to build a jet boat.No bigger than a 17 footer.1448,1648,1652,1748,1752 or maybe 1760.Want to buy a good used flat bottom then add a jet outboard at or near max horse power rate.Looking for ideas.thanks


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 29, 2011)

Tell us a little more about what your wanting to use it for. Is it for fishing or riding? Where will you be running it? How fast are you wanting it to be and how big of a load (gear, people) will be hauling in it? This will give us alot better idea of what you need.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey hotshotinn. Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here.

I didn't see you mention a 1756 in your wish list or anything in the 56" wide range. Any reason? I like that as a nice average width that isn't too wide or too narrow.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 29, 2011)

It would also help to know where you are from and what rivers you will use it on.

scott


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Scottinva said:


> It would also help to know where you are from and what rivers you will use it on.
> 
> scott



+1


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 30, 2011)

HI,this boat would be used in small shallow rivers in Michigan and I want it to be a multi-species setup.I fish smallmouth and walleye in the summer and I would also use the boat for steelhead fishing in the early spring and in the fall.This boat would have a sizeable front deck with foot controll trolling motor and a small rear deck or bench,tiller steer or maybe remote steer,undecided on that rite now.I would have a small live well or a cooler setup for a livewell ,I would also use it for transport for turkey and deer hunting.Two guys in the boat most of the time so I will need enough HP to plane it out nice with the two guys and fishing tackle,maybe two batterys.Bigger boats would be nice but they take more HP and money so if I could set up a 16 footer proper that would be the HOT TICKET.I would setup a bigger one if I run onto a good deal.I am thinking a 1648 setup with a 40/30 of somekind would be a good trade off for size and HP ratio and should run good with two guys I think?Maybe will need a more HP.I hope some of you can help with this telling about your jet boats


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 30, 2011)

Just thought I would I have had many boats big and small but all with prop motors but non with jet power.Jets are new to me


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 30, 2011)

16' 48"" Would be a good size for what your wanting abd a 40hp will push it just fine if you get the right one. OMC 2 cyllinders are a great 40hp with a pump or you could even go up to a 1986-newer 3 cylinder OMC 60hp (56cu in.) Small mercs don't do as well on a jet, 50hp 3 cylinder yamaha's don't do bad but they have less cub in then a 2 cylinder omc. 42cu in vs. 45 cu in.

I would go with something like a 16' 48" blazer sport with a 48" deck with a 15" flip up deck. Bench across the back with a flip up deck in the back. Have your seat mounted on 2 live well boxes that are right in fromnt of the bench with a side console. You could even get the console with a dry box storage in front of it. Also get the perforated floor. Get the all alumiunium transom.

You might get a 16' 52" but that's a judgement call. I personally like haveing a narrower boat because you can get in and out of narrow places. Alot of people around here run a 48" or 52" bottom. I run a 16' 42" Blazer SS with a 40hp OMC Evinrude. I've planed out with four people in my boat before. That was even back when the motor was stock.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2011)

"Rude" knows his stuff....I'm sure this is great advice.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 30, 2011)

I have checked with Trout and Sons about a new Blazer but I then asked for a package price on a 1752 with 60/40 hp mercury.I have also called and talked to someone in MO. about a Alweld 1652 Basic Jet package.Both were over ten grand with 60/40 Mercury,alittle less if the motor was 40/30 Yamaha.Maybe I can Trout back to see the price of 1648 Blazer PLAIN JANE with flooring live well,front deck and trailer.I could then add good used OMC outboard with a new jet pump.New motors are very costly doing it that way could save me thousands.I will want to see about a good used OMC though


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 30, 2011)

I am wondering about the perforated floor too.Can you tell me about that?

I wouldnt mind seeing pictures of your jet boats,you all would be more than welcome to post pictures of them here.Thanks


----------



## Brian J (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like you need a 1648 or 1650 with a 60/40 Mercury four stroke jet. Check out Troutt and Sons in St. James, MO or Ernie's Sales and Service in Ellington, MO. Both dealers have nation wide customers.

https://www.trouttandsons.com

https://www.jetdoctor.net

NOTE: I am not affliated with either of these businesses but know for fact that they both go above and beyond when it comes to building a good product and taking care of their customers.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought my last boat from Troutt and Sons and before that, used them for service. Agree.....100% that they go above and beyond. Great service.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 31, 2011)

Brian J said:


> Sounds like you need a 1648 or 1650 with a 60/40 Mercury four stroke jet. Check out Troutt and Sons in St. James, MO or Ernie's Sales and Service in Ellington, MO. Both dealers have nation wide customers.
> 
> https://www.trouttandsons.com
> 
> ...



There both alot higher then Currnet River Marnie in Doniphian. Trout and Ernie's is alot closer to me but I drove all the way to Doniphian just because Fred had alot better price and I've never had a problem with him. Fred is a great guy to deal with and alot of other guys will second me on this.

The perforated floor is an alumnium floor that has holes in it. It makes it alot lighter then a plane piece of aluminium or plywood. Everyone around here has them if they put a floor in.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 31, 2011)

I looked at those web sites and I like them all but I didnot see any pictures of the perforated floor.Does anyone know how thick of aluminum they use and the size of the holes?Also to blue rude,You think the used OMCs are as good as any?They still have parts for them?They have more room for mods to make more HP?


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 31, 2011)

I looked at those web sites and I like them all but I didnot see any pictures of the perforated floor.Does anyone know how thick of aluminum they use and the size of the holes?Also to blue rude,You think the used OMCs are as good as any?They still have parts for them?They have more room for mods to make more HP?


----------



## reedjj (Mar 31, 2011)

hotshotinn said:


> I have checked with Trout and Sons about a new Blazer but I then asked for a package price on a 1752 with 60/40 hp mercury.I have also called and talked to someone in MO. about a Alweld 1652 Basic Jet package.Both were over ten grand with 60/40 Mercury,alittle less if the motor was 40/30 Yamaha.Maybe I can Trout back to see the price of 1648 Blazer PLAIN JANE with flooring live well,front deck and trailer.I could then add good used OMC outboard with a new jet pump.New motors are very costly doing it that way could save me thousands.I will want to see about a good used OMC though



You and I have the same idea. Im looking for the exact same type of set up.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 31, 2011)

The smaller OMC in my opinion are top notch on a jet pump. Parts are still easy to find and there not bad to work on if you need to.

As far as performance goes the 45 cubic in OMC 2 cylinder and the 56 cubic inch 3 cylinder are by far the best motors to mod with a jet pump. A normal 2 cylinder will run around 35mph on a 16' 48". A normal 3 cylinder on a 16' 48" will run around 38mph. A guy here in town has built a full blown race 2 cylinder on a light sided 16' 48" that will do 53mph and it will get there in a hurry. The same guy has a full blown race 3 cylinder that will run 57mph. Like i said those are racing only. there isn't any way to get that much perfomance and still be a realiable riding boat. 

That guy has built alot of riding boats that are realiable. His fastet riding boat is a 3 cylinder on a 16' 48" that will run 46mph. He doesn't run Nos on any of his stuff. All throttle no bottle.

I added a pic of the peforated flooring. The holes are between 1/8"-3/16" if I had to guess off the top of my head.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 31, 2011)

I like that flooring.Is that your 1642 Blazer?You have any idea as to the weight of your boat all ready to go?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 31, 2011)

No that's not my boat. It's a freinds boat. I don't have a floor in my boat. The floor might add 35lbs or 40lbs at the most. I'm not sure how much my boat weighs but three guys can pick it up off the trailer no problem. Two in the back and one in the front. That's with the motor still on it. I ordered mine with the all aluminuim transom so that saves around 30lbs and you do'nt have to worry about the transom rotting.
I set mine up for a riding boat. I run a 40hp OMC and I'm running in the low 40's with it.


----------



## riverracer (Apr 1, 2011)

I will second that about Fred at Current River Marine in Doniphan, he is a good person and will give u a good deal . As for the flooring it is .090 and the holes are about 3/32 and I know he has it in stock now, I seen a new roll of it the other day !


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 1, 2011)

That floor is the only way to go and I bet it saves alot of weight.Sure love those Blazers and I do not think there is one in Michigan I would be the only one if I drove to get one


----------



## semojetman (Apr 2, 2011)

Not trying to push a sale on anyone, but thought Id mention it and get in the conversation, I plan in the near future buying a larger 1852 boat and will then be selling my 1648 boat, it sounds alot like what you all were describing but no where close to 10 Gs, but it would not come with the motor or controls.

It would be the boat and trailer.
The boat has a large front deck, single console, 2 pedestal chairs for driver and passenger, a fishing seat on front deck, MinnKota foot controlled trolling motor(may or may not go with), storage compartments.

I will put a picture here with it, but this is it when I bought it, I am doing upgrades as we speak,
including new paint on trailer, new bearings, cleaning aluminum on boat, new carpet, new radio, finishing out storage areas,etc.

I will likely be asking between 1600-2900 depending on what all I do to it.(might go overboard)


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 2, 2011)

Send me a price as is for the 1648 that may be what I am in need of.Does the hull have any broken welds or holes?


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 2, 2011)

The floor is perforated in my 17/52 Xterminator and also the front of the extended front deck so that the moisture can get out. Check Fred's prices and service. I think you will glad you did.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 3, 2011)

Just got done cleaning it up and test fitting the bimini.

It all cleaned up nice, it does have several dents and dings, but does not have any major ones, no leaks or anything.

For it, the way it sits with me only taking the motor, steering and throttle controls, I would take 2800 for it.( you get seats, console, trolling motor, trailer, would just need a motor and controls put on it.

If I keep bimini, trolling motor I'd take 2500.

But keep in mind, I'm doing stuff to it almost everyday, so price will go up according


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice =D>


----------



## turne032 (Apr 4, 2011)

ok....i have to ask...is that a cat laying on the concrete in your first picture?

or...maybe a different furry creature.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 4, 2011)

moelkhuntr said:


> The floor is perforated in my 17/52 Xterminator and also the front of the extended front deck so that the moisture can get out. Check Fred's prices and service. I think you will glad you did.



This boat is simply bad a$$!!! I'm going to get a nice new boat some day and it will be a lot like this one.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, it is a cat. lol

You will not see a picture without my boy or the cat in it.
They both love the boat


----------

